# Skiles trys to intimidate Aldridge during dinner



## animalthugism (Aug 23, 2005)

Pax and Skiles worked out LeMarcus Aldridge by himself today, and took him out to dinner afterwards... According to this Tribune article Skiles stared at Aldridge the for the first 10 minutes or so without saying a word... Since Skiles is known as a hard nosed, in your face style of coach I guess this was his way of seeing how he was going to react, apparently Aldridge was fine... 

I just think it's funny Skiles is using scare tactics to see if these guys can handle his approach to the game, they are bringing in Tyrus Thomas next, and if Skiles does the same thing to him, he may make Thomas cry!  

Link: http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...4bulls,1,1329408.story?coll=cs-home-headlines


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

is stare tactics part of Art of War?

Skiles is a strange strange man.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Maybe Skiles just got lost in Aldridge's eyes on their little dinner date.... how sweet.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Pretty sure this is being discussed in another thread. 

Anyway, I like it. It's out-of-the-box player evaluation. I'm pretty sure many NFL teams do the same kinds of psychological tests in evaluating players. These kinds of tests can tell you a lot about how a person will react under pressure.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

It was on Skiles' tab and Aldridge ordered the lobster.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

rwj333 said:


> Pretty sure this is being discussed in another thread.


Yeah, it gets mentioned in the draft megathread, but isn't really a big topic of discussion there. I'll leave this thread here instead of merging it for now.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)




----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

I want to see what happens to Tyrus Thomas if Skiles does the same thing to him. Skiles would probably get skewered with a butter knife or a fork.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Isn't that how most workouts go? I don't see anything unusual about that. :clown:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Another Aldridge piece, from the Sun Times





http://www.suntimes.com/output/bulls/cst-spt-bsep15.html



> Someday, LaMarcus Aldridge would like to be as accomplished at the piano as he is on the basketball court.
> But Bulls officials, who watched Aldridge work out Wednesday at the Berto Center, need not worry that the 6-11 forward from Texas is more interested in becoming a star in the recording world than the NBA.
> "First of all, I can't sing, so you don't have to worry about that at all,'' said Aldridge, a candidate to be drafted by the Bulls with the No. 2 pick on June 28. "I just want to be able to play the piano. I'm trying to work on my piano skills so I can keep getting better at that.''
> One of the two songs Aldridge has mastered in the few months he has been practicing is "Sweet Home Alabama.'' So how would "Sweet Home Chicago'' play with him?
> ...


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

McGraw tells the staring story as well

http://www.dailyherald.com/sports/bulls.asp



> Texas center LaMarcus Aldridge’s first job interview with an NBA team began Tuesday night with dinner at a Chicago restaurant.
> 
> All he kept thinking was, “Why won’t that guy sitting across the table say anything?”
> 
> ...


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

The AP report

http://www.dailysouthtown.com/southtown/dssports/pro/151sd8.htm



> The silence at dinner the previous night was uncomfortable. LaMarcus Aldridge thought he had done something wrong because the coach stared at him for five or 10 minutes.
> Finally, Scott Skiles spoke.
> 
> "We had a great time, and I got to see the other side of him," Aldridge said after Wednesday's workout with the Bulls at the Berto Center in Deerfield.
> ...


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

animalthugism said:


> Pax and Skiles worked out LeMarcus Aldridge by himself today, and took him out to dinner afterwards... According to this Tribune article Skiles stared at Aldridge the for the first 10 minutes or so without saying a word... Since Skiles is known as a hard nosed, in your face style of coach I guess this was his way of seeing how he was going to react, apparently Aldridge was fine...
> 
> I just think it's funny Skiles is using scare tactics to see if these guys can handle his approach to the game, they are bringing in Tyrus Thomas next, and if Skiles does the same thing to him, he may make Thomas cry!
> 
> Link: http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...4bulls,1,1329408.story?coll=cs-home-headlines


I SERIOUSLY doubt someone like Thomas would be scared of Skiles...


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

I'd like some posters here with ANY artistic skill to draw a "recreation" of this event. I think it would be hilarious, and probably make for a good avatar.

But for now:









Scott Skiles: _"size....size...we need SIZE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"_ 









LaMarcus Aldridge _"Watchoo starin' at? Why Skiles be buggin', I mean fo' real!"_


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Skiles was most likely trying to decide if he'd pick up the check.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Maybe that pre-dinner vodka gimlet went straight to his head and he was trying to shake it off.


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Maybe that pre-dinner vodka gimlet went straight to his head and he was trying to shake it off.


There's probably a lot of truth to that, me thinks.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Maybe that pre-dinner vodka gimlet went straight to his head and he was trying to shake it off.



Skiles was actually checking out the hot blonde BEHIND ALdridge lol :biggrin:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Or thinking what a buzz-kill it was to have to go to dinner with a draft prospect.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)




----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

TripleDouble said:


>


Oh man, thats priceless! There is a little bit of Skiles in that shot. 

Anyway, I like Skiles. But this just sounds like him, doesn't it? That dude certainly does things his way. Kind of wierd.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

Almost forgot. The definite nature of this statement from McGraw's article caught me off guard a little bit: 



> The idea that Aldridge might have limited potential probably is the biggest reason he has ranked below LSU forward Tyrus Thomas and Washington guard Brandon Roy on the Bulls’ draft board.


Not "may be ranked below" or "could be ranked below" or "is believed to be ranked below". 

"Has ranked below". Past tense, of course. But you rarely read something so self-certain from a reporter around draft time. Especially when the picks appear to be up in the air like they are.

Perhaps I should lessen my optimism that Aldridge is coming to Chicago?


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Ron Cey said:


> Almost forgot. The definite nature of this statement from McGraw's article caught me off guard a little bit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I read it as though McGraw had word of the Bulls draft board a while ago and is doing the responsible thing by putting that information in the past through use of past tense.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

TripleDouble said:


> I read it as though McGraw had word of the Bulls draft board a while ago and is doing the responsible thing by putting that information in the past through use of past tense.


Me too. I just don't think they usually come out and say it so clearly.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

The draft board McGraw viewed was pre-Skiles-staredown.

Everything has changed now.

See, Skiles can only see the jib of a player after a 10 minute intense stare.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Ron Cey said:


> Me too. I just don't think they usually come out and say it so clearly.


Which is why I think McGraw is the best Bulls reporter. I wish he was even more clear and specified how long ago he had word of the Bulls draft board. Wishful thinking, I guess.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

kukoc4ever said:


> See, Skiles can only see the jib of a player after a 10 minute intense stare.


Like one of those pictures in the mall?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

TripleDouble said:


>


Priceless.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Skiles is hilarious. I can picture Skiles being like Chapelle's Dylan from the Making The Band sketch.

"You're too close man"

(proceeds to choke Aldridge)

Eh Aldridge won't be a bull because he doesn't have the desire needed to be a bull. It's Skiles' test. He's hoping Tyrus grabs the steak knife, stands up, and says you got a problem old man.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Tyrus would scare the hell out of Skiles when he gives the stare down.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

theanimal23 said:


> Tyrus would scare the hell out of Skiles when he gives the stare down.


Skiles wasn't scared of Shaq. How scared is he going to be of an underweight 6'7" small forward?


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Ron Cey said:


> Like one of those pictures in the mall?



From what I've read, one must relax the eyes in the same way as looking at one of those pictures.

But, after the proper stare is applied, viewing the jib is similar to seeing the corona during a solar eclipse.

Viewing the jib has been known to cause heart palpitations though, unless your jib is stronger than the jib you are viewing, which is why Skiles, Paxson, Hinrich and Duhon are the only Bulls allowed to perform this maneuver on rookies.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

The good news is that after the stare-down, Skiles lightened up a bit and told some stories about his childhood and his days at MSU and in the NBA. As shown in this picture, at one point he was using his fingers to count how many times a guy'd died in his arms.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

kukoc4ever said:


> Viewing the jib has been known to cause heart palpitations though, unless your jib is stronger than the jib you are viewing


"I see your schwartz is as big as mine."


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Ron Cey said:


> "I see your schwartz is as big as mine."


I resemble that remark.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> But, after the proper stare is applied, viewing the jib is similar to seeing the corona during a solar eclipse.












Jib is just shorthand for the measure of your Midi-Chlorian levels...


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

On a more serious note, the Oregonian has a story on Aldridge today since that's his next stop:

http://www.oregonlive.com/blazers/o.../sports/115034551033740.xml&coll=7&thispage=1

His coach is sounding the same theme as Aldridge:



> If people thought LaMarcus Aldridge was a good college basketball player at Texas, Longhorns coach Rick Barnes says just wait until he gets to the NBA.
> 
> "*He is just scratching the surface," Barnes said of the 6-foot-11 center who possesses a sky hook. "He didn't show as much in college as he will at the next level*."


and there's this:



> If there is a question surrounding Aldridge, it would be his strength. At the predraft camp in Orlando last week, players were tested lifting 185 pounds in the benchpress. Duke's Sheldon Williams completed 25 repetitions. Aldridge did eight.
> 
> "I guess that's what four years of college can do for you," said Aldridge, who was weighed at 235 pounds.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> How scared is he going to be of an underweight 6'7" small forward?


If Thomas reacts aggressively to the stare down, all Skiles has to do is mutter "draftexpress" under his breath while coughing and Thomas will fold like a napkin.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Couldn't find a bigger picture, but this was what it brought to my mind...


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

jnrjr79 said:


> Couldn't find a bigger picture, but this was what it brought to my mind...


You thought of "Image Hosted by Tripod?"

Weird.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> You thought of "Image Hosted by Tripod?"
> 
> Weird.



It shows up for me...


----------



## Cpt. Redbull (Mar 16, 2005)

Uh Oh, move over Kirk, looks like theres a new Man-Crush in town...
:brokenhea


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Ah, shoot. Now it's not showing up for me, either.


For the record, it was a picture of a Conan-Andy Richter staring contest. Poop.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

jnrjr79 said:


> Ah, shoot. Now it's not showing up for me, either.
> 
> 
> For the record, it was a picture of a Conan-Andy Richter staring contest. Poop.


http://members.tripod.com/latenightwithcob/images/pix/videos/staringcontest.gif


Geesh, using the URL let me see it before directly when the tripod sign came up for me in here. Oh well.


----------



## Cyanobacteria (Jun 25, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> From what I've read, one must relax the eyes in the same way as looking at one of those pictures.
> 
> But, after the proper stare is applied, viewing the jib is similar to seeing the corona during a solar eclipse.
> 
> Viewing the jib has been known to cause heart palpitations though, unless your jib is stronger than the jib you are viewing, which is why Skiles, Paxson, Hinrich and Duhon are the only Bulls allowed to perform this maneuver on rookies.



For comparison's sake, I hear that you can see your own jib as the sun sets over an ocean. It appears as a green flash as the last direct light from the sun is refracted to its greatest degree of the day because it passes through the largest volume of atmosphere possible before reaching you. Your jib is best viewed from sea level through binoculars. Several people tell me they have experienced this, but others maintain that seeing one's own jib is only urban legend.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

I wonder if Skiles is mad that Aldridge told this to the press? (Or did he do it on purpose to gain a Chuck Norris type reputation?). Could be interpreted as bad jib


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

BullSoxChicagosFinest said:


> I wonder if Skiles is mad that Aldridge told this to the press? (Or did he do it on purpose to gain a Chuck Norris type reputation?). Could be interpreted as bad jib


Well Skiles loves airing out players in th epress as long as their name isn't Kirk Hinrich or Andres Nocioni, so if Paxson drafts Aldridge, we are probaly going to hear Skiles berate Aldridge all year.


----------



## Ragingbull33 (Apr 10, 2005)

Thomas went to dinner with Skiles and general manager John Paxson but wasn’t freaked out by Skiles’ glare (*like Texas center LaMarcus Aldridge was the previous day*) and didn’t blame the Bulls for his upset stomach.

http://www.dailyherald.com/sports/bulls.asp?id=199820


----------



## 7RINGS? (Sep 28, 2004)

Future said:


> Maybe Skiles just got lost in Aldridge's eyes on their little dinner date.... how sweet.



Ya I agree,kinda scary.It makes me wonder if its stuff like this that shows why Skiles and Ben are beefin soo much :biggrin:


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

It could have been that Skiles was starting at the errant ( and stubborn ) strands of pasta caught on the edge of his mouth 

Should never order pasta or nachos on a first date


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

SausageKingofChicago said:


> Should never order pasta or nachos on a first date


Or White Castles




bbbbbbrrrrraaaaaaAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAPPPPPPP!!! 

:eek8: :whofarted :eek8:


----------



## furious styles (Mar 31, 2006)

:mob:


Ron Cey said:


> Oh man, thats priceless! There is a little bit of Skiles in that shot.
> 
> Anyway, I like Skiles. But this just sounds like him, doesn't it? That dude certainly does things his way. Kind of wierd.




omg!!! you guys stop, you're killing me ....I'm in tears!!!


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

http://www.metronews.ca/column_york_report.asp?id=17022&cid=10223



> Even top draft prospects say they like the Raptors’ direction. LaMarcus Aldridge, for instance. He’s Bosh’s pal and, if Colangelo rejects trade offers, the 6-foot-11 forward could be his first pick.
> 
> Aldridge would like that considerably better than, say, playing for the Bulls. The Chicago brass wined and dined him the other day, but Bulls coach Scott Skiles frightened the spit out of the kid by spending the first 10 minutes of their dinner doing nothing but staring at him.
> 
> “It scared me,” Aldridge said. “I hope I play in Toronto.”


Wow. I hope this is a misquote, or a quote the author spliced together.

In other related news, LaMarcus Aldridge has moved from 48 to 67 on ScottMay's draft board.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> In other related news, LaMarcus Aldridge has moved from 48 to 67 on ScottMay's draft board.


This is one draft-week rumor I can confirm as true.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

Let's see...
--- scared of Big Baby
--- scared to work out against competition in tryouts
--- scared of Skiles stare

Wonder what his reaction will be playing against Amare, Shaq, Wallace and friends?


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

McBulls said:


> Let's see...
> --- scared of Big Baby
> --- scared to work out against competition in tryouts
> --- scared of Skiles stare
> ...


He's soft and VERY afraid.

Don't bring that dude here


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

THe article seems not to be a satire so I assume the quote is true. Is LA a moron or something? Sounds like a mental midget to me. What does he expect Skiles to do to him? Slap him around and beat him with his belt? 

If the Bulls were looking for something to differentiate TT from LA, i believe they have it. Thomas shows that he can be a man while Aldridge acts like he has a dress on .


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

If Lamarcus Aldridge really said that don't you think the Chicago Press would have reported it?


----------

